# 22 LR



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I know, been hashed out over and over, but I've been bunny shooting quite a bit and my supply is going down. Thought I had better grab some when I see it. Heck the stores want almost as much as the money grabbers on KSL. Used to find it once in a while at a half way decent price, but seems like price is going back up? Oh well time to go fishing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup, prices keep going up and up. Cabelas had a sale on some winchester the other day at $39 per 500 box... nothing match, just normal plated bullets. Even the stupid Remington goldenbullets are crazy expensive. Hard to find any under 7cts a round.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I cant believe how expensive .22s have become. I feel excited when I can find a box of 100 CCI Minimags for under $12.00 which is a shame as I remember buying those for somewhere around $7.00 a couple years ago.

There are places around SLC that have ammo in stock pretty much all the time, but some charge insane markups because they know they can.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cal Ranch had Federal 325 count boxes for $19.99 this week. Cabelas has a bunch in stock and on line.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I actually sold quite a bit of 22lr to friends and co-workers that never could find it. Sold it for what I was into it, usually around $22 a brick. Still have 8k or so left... give or take. I doubt I'll buy anymore in my lifetime.


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

DallanC said:


> I actually sold quite a bit of 22lr to friends and co-workers that never could find it. Sold it for what I was into it, usually around $22 a brick. Still have 8k or so left... give or take. I doubt I'll buy anymore in my lifetime.
> 
> -DallanC


 Bartered some also:mrgreen:


----------



## Jesse123 (Jan 7, 2016)

If anyone is interested in cheap ammo, PM me, I can tell you how to get all sorts of ammo for killer deals. 5000 rounds of 22LR for $500 with no limits on how much you can buy. just to name one of the many options.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Jesse123 said:


> If anyone is interested in cheap ammo, PM me, I can tell you how to get all sorts of ammo for killer deals. 5000 rounds of 22LR for $500 with no limits on how much you can buy. just to name one of the many options.


 Ahh, thats a killer deal?


----------



## Jesse123 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah in my opinion its not a bad deal when you can buy as much as you want and have it shipped to your house and get paid commission off of it. I said PM me if your interested not, mock me if you don't agree.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Geez...I thought 5K for $500 was about the going price. I know Gallenson's, and you know they never have been exactly the price leaders, has that Mexican stuff(shoots just fine all day long) for $49.99 for 500 every day.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cabelas website right now has 100rd packs of Winchester plated LRN for $8.49 per pack. 

That figures out to $424.50 for 5k rounds.


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Jesse123 said:


> Yeah in my opinion its not a bad deal when you can buy as much as you want and have it shipped to your house and get paid commission off of it. I said PM me if your interested not, mock me if you don't agree.


 Hey, not mocking you! Did not agree or disagree. If you are making money then good for you.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Geez...I thought 5K for $500 was about the going price. I know Gallenson's, and you know they never have been exactly the price leaders, has that Mexican stuff(shoots just fine all day long) for $49.99 for 500 every day.


Basically the same price as Jesse is charging. $0.10 per round


----------



## Jesse123 (Jan 7, 2016)

No it's not me charging to make a buck, that's the going price. we have other ammo options like 50 rounds of 9 for ten bucks or 7 mm for 30. Deals on hunts and gear etc. 500 for 5000 is not the huge deal but when you get commission off of your own purchases it saves you even more money. Just food for thought.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That makes more sense to me. If you want to P.M. me some details I will look it over.


----------



## Jesse123 (Jan 7, 2016)

PM sent man! Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Brad, if I were closer I'd hook you up, still owe for the lp tank. A year ago 5 cents was smoking deal, but simply can't get it for that now. Got two buckets for 8 cents for copper plated and we'll worth it taking out my boy blasting bunnies.


----------

